# Bagged out. Fun season



## marshal45 (Mar 8, 2007)

Season started late as I’m in Geauga county. It was a fun season. Watched my son get his first bird during youth season. Then on his birthday I got my first one. Tagged out this past Thursday on public property which always makes it sweet. I started this turkey hunting thing in 2010 and have been fortunate enough to harvest 13 birds all Toms. 
This year my first bird ( which is the second one shown) had. 10” beard with 3/4” spurs. The second bird had an 11” beard with 1 1/4” spurs and on public property. This is my second largest bird. Unfortunately did it all alone as my good hunting buddy that I spend hours upon hours chasing them has had to work a lot and we only got out one time ( but he got a monster on opening day himself). Great season nonetheless. A bit sad it’s over as i really enjoy the hunt. Now time to try to help my daughter get one!


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

Congrats on great season! Hope to get second bird down next weekend. Should of went today but woke up to the rain. Which is not falling were I hunt, just missing it! Ah


----------

